# LCD Monitor For 7000-8500(Can be increased TO 9k)Urgent



## Ronnie11 (Sep 17, 2010)

First of all.Yes i did have another thread for the lcd 6k one where i had asked about a similar one but since none were responding & I couldn't change the name of the thread,i made a new one...

Iam looking for a LCD monitor Full HD as my CRT has stopped working....Since i basically do a lot of gaming & Watching movies on the computer,I was thinking of a widescreen FULL HD(1080p) monitor which is considerably "big"...Budget is very liimited to 7000 TO 8500 but it is expendable to 9000 to 9500 if a good lcd comes for that budget...Some suggestions i got were DELL ST2210,Samsung B2230..Any more suggestions..Any users who are currently using any of these??How is the service???Pls Advice me on this..Its really urgent...Need to buy this within a week


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 19, 2010)

i enquired about Dell ST2210 at primeabgb....Says it is not available anymore..Has a new replacement come up in place of ST2210?????Y has it shut down within a year???Can anyone confirm this????Help me pls...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 24, 2010)

ok i enquired at dell....ST2210 cost 9775 bucks now..is it still worth it???


----------



## RaptorX (Sep 24, 2010)

The Benq G2220 Hd is a popular choice. I think it sells for 7.5-7.7k these days. Only thing missing is an HDMI port.

The dell St2210 is listed at 9050/- on Prime's website. At Smc it costs 8600/- . Ask the price in other shops. 9775 bucks  seems too high.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 24, 2010)

RaptorX said:


> The Benq G2220 Hd is a popular choice. I think it sells for 7.5-7.7k these days. Only thing missing is an HDMI port.
> 
> The dell St2210 is listed at 9050/- on Prime's website. At Smc it costs 8600/- . Ask the price in other shops. 9775 bucks  seems too high.



i asked at prime a week ago,they said no stock,asked itwares,same reply & many stores in lamington same response...wtf...haven't enquired at SMC yet but seeing how every store in mumbai saying  out of stock,i am not too optimistic about it...was desperate thats y i contacted dell directly...I am looking for an HDMI port & Dell was offering it..Benq G2220 lacks HDMI..but are there any more recommendations...

PS Does anyone know y most stores have run out of dell ST2210...Are they closing down this model????


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 27, 2010)

BAAH...I GIVE UP!!!ST2210 is no more..am done trying to chase after it...i enquired so much about it that even prime abgb had to remove it today from its website...LOL..HELP ME!!!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 27, 2010)

why do you need HDMI? you have Altec Lansing speakers. use them. if you crazy about HDMI (or fallen in love with it ) try find Benq E2200HD. but remember it doesn't ship with a HDMI cable (so maybe the Dell).


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> why do you need HDMI? you have Altec Lansing speakers. use them. if you crazy about HDMI (or fallen in love with it ) try find Benq E2200HD. but remember it doesn't ship with a HDMI cable (so maybe the Dell).



erm altec lansing for HDMI??am confused...how should i do it??LOL..not crazy for HDMI or dvi...was thinking prolly in future since i will be buying a lcd tv & a laptop,it might come in handy..i guess BENQ option is the only one remaining..is it FULL HD???hows the quality??How are the reviews like??

GAAH...wasted endless number of weeks to pursue after dellST2210..feeling so dejected..SIGH!!!


----------

